# Wards - Logan 10 x 24 question(s)



## Almega (Feb 24, 2013)

I recently picked up a 1942 Wards - Logan lathe and after cleaning the caked grease off, building a stand for it and getting it located and levelling it in with a precision machine level, I am beginning to play with it. I did a test run and after some adjustment to the tail stock it is parallel end to end within about 1/2 thou. My question is around the feed gears: when engaged they are loud in one direction but not so bad in the other. Sounds like they are going to rattle off. Is this normal or not and if not is there a fix? Also, has anyone found a way to plug or seal the oil hole in the head stock pulley so it doesn't leak oil out onto the surface and the belt?


----------



## stevecmo (Feb 24, 2013)

It sounds like you just need to adjust the gears.  They are too tight on one side.  Center them up and you should be fine.  They need a little oil also.

The oil hole in the cone pulley should be threaded for a set screw.  Did you remove the set screw before oiling?  Or, if it is missing you need to add it after oiling or indeed the oil will be thrown out the hole.

Hope that helps.

Steve

PS: pictures are required!


----------



## Almega (Feb 24, 2013)

stevecmo said:


> It sounds like you just need to adjust the gears. They are too tight on one side. Center them up and you should be fine. They need a little oil also.
> 
> The oil hole in the cone pulley should be threaded for a set screw. Did you remove the set screw before oiling? Or, if it is missing you need to add it after oiling or indeed the oil will be thrown out the hole.
> 
> ...



I appreciate the response, Steve. I do have the gears well oiled and the tightness thing could be the issue. How do I loosen them up, just loosen the bolts holding them and slide them apart a bit?

On the oil hole, yes I do remove the set screw to oil, then replace it. Oil still seems to be able to get past it and onto the belt. It would be nice if it sealed with something removeable.

When I get the picture thing figured out, I will post some of my shop and also of a crank shaft for a steam engine that I started this weekend.

PS: I do like your tools list. Seems no one ever lists the ones that always bail you out - bigger hammer, Crescent wrench, WD-40 and duct tape.)


----------



## stevecmo (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes, just loosen the bolts and adjust.  I assume you're talking the gears associated with the banjo.  One trick is to use a strip of paper and run it thru the gears.  That's about the right clearance you need.

That cone pulley only needs a couple drops of oil every month or so - depending on how much you use the lathe.  Sounds like you may be over oiling.

Steve


----------



## Snag_one (Feb 25, 2013)

stevecmo said:


> Yes, just loosen the bolts and adjust.  I assume you're talking the gears associated with the banjo.  One trick is to use a strip of paper and run it thru the gears.  That's about the right clearance you need.
> 
> That cone pulley only needs a couple drops of oil every month or so - depending on how much you use the lathe.  Sounds like you may be over oiling.
> 
> Steve



  The gears can be adjusted by sliding in the banjo slot(s) or by rotating the banjo on the leadscrew/QCGB input boss DO NOT OVER TIGHTEN THE BANJO CLAMP !! Mine is also noisier one direction than the other . Keeping them well lubed with a mix of gear oil and moly grease helps . Worn bushings in the reversing gears is probably a lot of my noise . 

  Snag


----------



## Almega (Mar 1, 2013)

Snag_one said:


> The gears can be adjusted by sliding in the banjo slot(s) or by rotating the banjo on the leadscrew/QCGB input boss DO NOT OVER TIGHTEN THE BANJO CLAMP !! Mine is also noisier one direction than the other . Keeping them well lubed with a mix of gear oil and moly grease helps . Worn bushings in the reversing gears is probably a lot of my noise .
> 
> Snag


With regard to the bushings (mine is also much noisier in reverse than forward) are these readily available or are they something special that will need to be fabricated? If they need to be made, does anyone know the specifications?


----------



## RandyM (Mar 1, 2013)

:worthless:

Can we see, can we, can we?


----------



## Almega (Mar 1, 2013)

RandyM said:


> :worthless:
> 
> Can we see, can we, can we?


I think you might be a voyeur, but none the less, when I get a chance I will take some shots this weekend. What would you like to see (and please keep it clean)?

And I really would like to know how to do the little sign guys.


----------



## RandyM (Mar 1, 2013)

Almega said:


> I think you might be a voyeur, but none the less, when I get a chance I will take some shots this weekend. What would you like to see (and please keep it clean)?
> 
> And I really would like to know how to do the little sign guys.



:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Good one Scott, but no. I just like looking at the pictures. :rocker: I want see your machine, the type aren't important, just make sure they are in focus. :lmao:

When you reply to a thread, look to the far right (that's where they are on my machine) and you'll see them all staring back at you. If you need more of a selection, choose the [more] button and a new window will appear with a lot more to choose from. Start slow, as it can be bad for your health to rush into it. :lmao:


----------



## Almega (Mar 1, 2013)

Here are some pics of my Ward's 10 x 24 lathe. It doesn't necessarily look real pretty with fresh paint and all, but I actually like the patina and character of the way it looks. So, I 'm not sure I will do much more to the cosmetics, I am more interested in the function and performance.



Here is a look at the gears.


----------



## Eliotmay (Mar 1, 2013)

Not to hijack your thread but I discovered when I got my Logan 1820 a few weeks ago that the set screw in the middle pulley was missing. I discovered this when after oiling the belt slipped when in the middle position!  Um...derrrrrr! Anyone know the sixe of that little critter? Hopefully not some crazy obsolete size!!


----------



## stevecmo (Mar 1, 2013)

I believe that set screw is 1/4-20 x 3/8" long.

Hope that helps.

Steve


----------



## Eliotmay (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks Steve!


----------



## Almega (Mar 2, 2013)

When I first got the lathe, the end gear cover wouldn't stay closed because the latch spring was missing. I contacted Logan and they told me it was no longer available. I tried to make one, unsuccessfully, but I did stumble on a neat solution. I had a couple of rare earth magnets salvaged from an old phone carrying case, which I super glued to the case. It works great. Here is a couple of pics of the solution.  They should never break or get loose and rattle.


----------



## stevecmo (Mar 2, 2013)

Almega,

I have a Logan model 815 which is obviously different than your lathe, but they are all similar.  I don't believe there is a spring on that cast gear cover.  The standard design has a spring loaded, threaded knob/handle.  When you screw it in, it locks against that cast tab in your picture, which holds the cover closed.  In your pic it looks like that spring loaded knob has been replaced with just a fixed knob/handle.

Do you have a manual for your lathe?  It may show some detail of what I'm talking about.  If not I can probably send you some pic's of mine.  Making the parts would actually be a nice little project to make on your lathe.

Your magnets will work fine if you're not interested in having the original stuff.

Hope that helps.

Steve


----------



## Almega (Mar 2, 2013)

stevecmo said:


> Almega,
> 
> I have a Logan model 815 which is obviously different than your lathe, but they are all similar. I don't believe there is a spring on that cast gear cover. The standard design has a spring loaded, threaded knob/handle. When you screw it in, it locks against that cast tab in your picture, which holds the cover closed. In your pic it looks like that spring loaded knob has been replaced with just a fixed knob/handle.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the information, Steve.  I do actually have the manual, and it shows just a flat spring steel catch that latches by friction only.  The way you discuss sounds interesting, however, I must say that I am very happy with the magnet solution.  They hold very well and they are small, neat and out of the way so that nothing can catch on them.

That being said, projects are always cool, especially if they help me learn and develop more skills.  I am new at this whole metal thing, as I was a master cabinetmaker in a previous life.  Lots of similarities but obviously many differences as well.


----------



## stevecmo (Mar 2, 2013)

Hmmmm.....maybe we are confusing doors here.  On my lathe, and all others I've seen, the sheet metal door that covers the belt/pulleys from the motor to the counter shaft is held shut by a spring clip as you describe.  And yes, they are always broken.  Anyway, if the magnets work........you're done!  ) 

Yes, a lot of similarities with turning wood and metal.  Just let me know if you're interested in making the other knob as a project and I'll take some pic's/dimensions of mine.

Steve


----------



## RandyM (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for the pics Scott. And you do not need pretty paint to make chips. That looks like one very nice machine. Great idea on the magnets, I like it.


----------



## Almega (Mar 4, 2013)

It does seem to do a decent job of making chips and is certainly far more capable than the current operator, but I am learning. I have a fair amount of scrap metal, bits and pieces of HR and CF steel and aluminum, that I have accumulated over the past few years from other endeavors, that I can play with. Lots of fun thus far. I am in the process of building a cabinet to fit into the stand in the space below the lathe that will hold tooling and parts. I will provide some pictures when that is done.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Apr 3, 2013)

looks almost just like my wards/Logan


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 3, 2013)

I've got a 1947 64-TLC. 
She has her limits, especially with the lantern tool post. 
However, I wouldn't trade her, she was my first.
Keep her oiled and she will serve you well!



mrbreezeet1 said:


> looks almost just like my wards/Logan


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Apr 3, 2013)

Uglydog said:


> I've got a 1947 64-TLC.
> She has her limits, especially with the lantern tool post.
> However, I wouldn't trade her, she was my first.
> Keep her oiled and she will serve you well!



Yeah, mine is a 84 TLC - 2136. Scott Logan said 1948 IIRC. 
You never know, but this lathe will probably be it for me.
I am glad to have it though.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 3, 2013)

i like the looks of the logan, nice lathe!
i have not had the pleasure of making chips on one. i'll have to find someone who has one...


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Apr 3, 2013)

Here is the lathe and some things I got with it. This is The PO's garage.


----------



## Sweeper (Apr 6, 2013)

Almega said:


> It does seem to do a decent job of making chips and is certainly far more capable than the current operator, but I am learning. I have a fair amount of scrap metal, bits and pieces of HR and CF steel and aluminum, that I have accumulated over the past few years from other endeavors, that I can play with. Lots of fun thus far. I am in the process of building a cabinet to fit into the stand in the space below the lathe that will hold tooling and parts. I will provide some pictures when that is done.



Re the gear noise.  Your gears look real clean (not lubed enough).  Everyone has a favorite gear lube.  I use Mercury Marine lower unit lube.  Mostly because I have it.  Having said that, it's really good.  It sticks to the gears and holds a nice film.  Those boat guys know what they're doing.
I've found that the gears will wear in over time.  If you flip the gears around you will get different sounds.  
I had to replace the main gear on the head shaft and a kindly gentleman gave me one he had laying around.  I HAVE NEVER HEARD A GEAR HOWL LIKE THAT.  Even old drag cars with gear driven parts.
It turned out the gear had worn tapered somewhat and was beyond salvage.  Off to Logan to buy a new one.  Ouch.
Lesson here is is DON"T shift the reversing lever until the lathe is totally stopped.


----------



## Almega (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks for all of the advise.  The lathe runs like a champ and with the right lube on the gears, it quieted right down.  Now I have sold it because I am moving to Denver and won't have a place right away.  I hope to purchase another once I finally get settled out there.  I will keep track of things on this sight and hopefully be able to mine the vast knowledge again in the not too distant future.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Apr 29, 2013)

what are you using on the gears, the Mercury Marine lower unit lube mentioned above?


----------

